# Large Format Printer



## mljohn99 (Feb 22, 2006)

I'm looking to purchase a large format printer for my new shop. I've been doing the Kinkos thing for my own clothing line but it is just not cutting it. I want to expand my screenprinting business and I need at least a printer capable of printing 13" x 17". I've been considering the Epson 3000, 2200 and 4000. I really like the print capabilities of the 4000 but am wondering if the amount of work will justify the price. 

Does anyone receive a considerable amount of orders requiring larger than 13" prints or will a 13" X 17" cover 99% of the work orders. 

Thanks 

Mark


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

sorry, you are using kinkos but want to expand your screenprinting buisness.  

you can use your screen print equipment and expand on that to make plastisol transfers.

For digital transfers, 11x17 CLC xerox rental will do most jobs for photo t-shirts, moooose pads etc.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> I've been doing the Kinkos thing for my own clothing line but it is just not cutting it.


Just curious: how do you use Kinkos for your own clothing line? Does Kinkos print t-shirts as well? 



> Does anyone receive a considerable amount of orders requiring larger than 13" prints or will a 13" X 17"


I think that most orders (depending on who you are printing for) will fall in that range. Sure, there will be requests for larger printing areas as fashion styles come in and out of focus, but the main customers will probably work within the 13x17 range on a t-shirt.


----------



## mljohn99 (Feb 22, 2006)

Rodney said:


> Just curious: how do you use Kinkos for your own clothing line? Does Kinkos print t-shirts as well?


I'm using Kinkos to print 11" x 17" transparencies.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

Rodney said:


> Just curious: how do you use Kinkos for your own clothing line? Does Kinkos print t-shirts as well?


most did, and so did every other photocopy place here in Canada anyways. 

But only a small percentage now do because staff kept paper jamming the machines and screwing up the shirts.


----------



## Lucid Apparel (Sep 5, 2006)

Im in the same boat as you. Im going with an Epson 1280. Prints up to 13x19. Can handle roll paper. Can be used with a bulk ink system for sublimation transfers. Borderless photos. And most importantly, you can get one for $300 new at staples.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

Lucid Apparel said:


> Im in the same boat as you. Im going with an Epson 1280. Prints up to 13x19. Can handle roll paper. Can be used with a bulk ink system for sublimation transfers. Borderless photos. And most importantly, you can get one for $300 new at staples.


can you print 100% cotton shirts with that ? .... im still a little confused with the ink type lingo.


----------

